# Advice on process



## bad_crimp90 (Aug 8, 2016)

Can anyone advise me on how the IBEW works in getting you work as an apprentice?? i havent had an interview yet but am wondering what I need to do to get prepared, any input is appreciated


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

It depends on your local. 

Once you are a member of the union, they will send you out to work. You sign a list and wait your turn. Apprentices usually always work, the list is short if there even is one.

How you do it is up to the local. Some local require you to show up to the hall every morning, others will call you when it's your turn on the list. And some will make you go online every morning and bid on a job.

All of this will be explained to you. The hard part is getting into the union in the first place.


----------



## bad_crimp90 (Aug 8, 2016)

HackWork said:


> It depends on your local.
> 
> Once you are a member of the union, they will send you out to work. You sign a list and wait your turn. Apprentices usually always work, the list is short if there even is one.
> 
> ...


if i may ask, what is so hard about getting into the union??


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

bad_crimp90 said:


> if i may ask, what is so hard about getting into the union??


A lot of people often want to get in. But it depends on the area. In my area there are thousands of applicants and they only take in a few dozen every year. As you can imagine, the majority of those people are sons, relatives, or close friends. Then you have the required women, gays, etc.

If your area doesn't have a strong union market share, then it's easier to get in.


----------

